# Critical Skill Visa for Microsoft .Net Developer



## jeethendradv (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I currently have 5 Years and 6 months of experience in IT industry. I am working as Technology Lead for an American Healthcare company in Bangalore, I am currently working on Microsoft technologies (C#, Asp.Net, SQL Server, SSRS, SSIS, etc). I am applying for SA - Critical Skill Visa and I want to start the process at the earliest.

I have two questions:

1. I am a bit confused on which occupation I want to apply (Integrated Developer or Microsoft System Engineer). The critical skills only lists the occupation and do not mention any Roles and Responsibilities for each occupation its very hard for applicant to choose the occupation. So, Does anyone has any idea on which occupation I need to choose and apply.

2. Since I am a .Net developer, How are the job prospects in South Africa? I did a quick search on SA job websites and I could see decent amount of jobs for .Net technologies. But I still want to hear from other people.

I would really appreciate anyone's response.

Thanks


----------

